# Cronjob schickt immer eine Mail an Root



## Dr Dau (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe da ein kleines Problem mit einem Cronjob.
Ich führe also wget per Cronjob aus und speicher das Ergebins in ein Logfile:

```
wget "http://www.domain.de" -O /var/log/logfile.txt
```
Der Cronjob wird alle 5 Minuten ausgeführt und schickt jedesmal eine Mail an Root..... das Postfach ist also täglich am überlaufen. 
Das ist aber auch schon mein einzigstes Problem..... der Cronjob läuft also ansonsten so wie er soll.

Meine Versuche wget so:
	
	
	



```
wget "http://www.domain.de" -O /var/log/logfile.txt > /dev/null
```
oder so:
	
	
	



```
wget "http://www.domain.de" -O /var/log/logfile.txt 2>&1
```
oder auch so:
	
	
	



```
wget "http://www.domain.de" -O /var/log/logfile.txt > /dev/null 2>&1
```
auszuführen, führen nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis.
Der 1. Versuch führt wget korrekt aus und schickt eine Mail an Root. 
Der 2. Versuch führt wget nicht, bzw. nicht korrekt, aus (Logfile wird nicht aktualisiert)..... dafür bekommt Root aber keine Mail.
Der 3. Versuch bewirkt das gleiche wie der 2. Versuch. 

Der Tip mit:
	
	
	



```
MAILTO=root
*/5 * * * * wget "......."
MAILTO=
```
funktioniert leider nicht, da die Crontab zur Laufzeit über verscheidene Shellscripte und Konfigurationsdateien temporär generiert wird.
Spätestens beim nächsten Reboot würde die Crontab also neu geschrieben werden.

Im Moment lösche ich die Mails (/var/spool/mail/root) komplett und ungelesen.
[Ironie]
Natürlich per Cronjob. 
[/Ironie]
Was anderes bleibt einem bei fast 300 Mails/Tag wohl kaum übrig. 

Meine Frage ist also: gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit die Mail an Root zu unterdrücken?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## bierma (10. Januar 2007)

HuHu

was meinst mit "(Logfile wird nicht aktualisiert)"... Bei mir  nämlich der 3. Aufruf ohne probleme


----------



## Dr Dau (10. Januar 2007)

Na, so wie ich es schreibe. 
An dem Logfile werden halt keine Veränderungen vorgenommen (da wird (u.a.) ein Timestamp reingeschreiben).


----------

